# Adding learners to your insurance?



## Slaphead (2 Jul 2008)

Im just renewing my insurance and i had Hibernian previously where my wife who's on a learner permit was included. Didnt cost any extra.
Im trying to get in with cornmarket and they couldn't include her on a policy without charging.

Whats the story here? If she cant drive on her own with this new law which she wont be doing can she not get included on my insurance. When im sitting beside her, taking full responsibility and even have to be totally sober surely my insurance should cover all accidents?

Any know?


----------



## jhegarty (2 Jul 2008)

She has to be insured on the car , no matter who is sitting next to her


----------



## MrMan (2 Jul 2008)

> Whats the story here? If she cant drive on her own with this new law which she wont be doing can she not get included on my insurance. When im sitting beside her, taking full responsibility and even have to be totally sober surely my insurance should cover all accidents?
> 
> Any know?



some insurers only insure women, some only above a certain age so I guess they can pick and choose who to insure, might not be fair but I guess you could ring them and see will they make some exception.


----------



## mathepac (2 Jul 2008)

Slaphead said:


> ...
> Im trying to get in with cornmarket and they couldn't include her on a policy without charging.
> 
> Whats the story here? ...


I don't know. Why not shop around through a broker or ask Cornmarket?


----------



## huskerdu (3 Jul 2008)

All insurance companies charge to add a named driver to your policy. 
Some waive or reduce this charge if the named driver is your spouse. 
I dont see why the change in the law on learner permits would change this.


----------



## Slaphead (6 Jul 2008)

huskerdu said:


> All insurance companies charge to add a named driver to your policy.
> Some waive or reduce this charge if the named driver is your spouse.
> I dont see why the change in the law on learner permits would change this.



I might try bargain with them, as she's my spouse. Probably still be cheaper than Hibs.


----------



## GA001 (6 Jul 2008)

MrMan said:


> some insurers only insure women, some only above a certain age so I guess they can pick and choose who to insure, might not be fair but I guess you could ring them and see will they make some exception.


 That would be against the Equal Status Act, regardless of their ethos.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Insurers get around it by giving a ridiculous quote to the customers they don't want. They're not obliged to give a 'competitive' quote.


----------



## GA001 (7 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Insurers get around it by giving a ridiculous quote to the customers they don't want. They're not obliged to give a 'competitive' quote.


 
That is tantamount to refusal of a quotation - contact the IIF if something like that happens.


----------



## peteb (8 Jul 2008)

GA001 said:


> That is tantamount to refusal of a quotation - contact the IIF if something like that happens.


 
How so? They provide a quotation it just tends to be high if a risk isnt something that insurers prefer to do.  It's like changing your car, they might have been good for your fiesta, but they dont like high-end cars like your new Porsche Carrera 4s.  As insurer concerned they are obliged to quote you to change the vehicle but you'd probably be a damn site cheaper going else where and they are perfectly within their rights. 

Its not unusual to pay to add a driver on, i'd have to do with my other half as she's got a provisional licence.......and i work in that neck of the woods!!


----------



## GA001 (19 Jul 2008)

peteb said:


> How so? They provide a quotation it just tends to be high if a risk isnt something that insurers prefer to do. It's like changing your car, they might have been good for your fiesta, but they dont like high-end cars like your new Porsche Carrera 4s. As insurer concerned they are obliged to quote you to change the vehicle but you'd probably be a damn site cheaper going else where and they are perfectly within their rights.
> 
> Its not unusual to pay to add a driver on, i'd have to do with my other half as she's got a provisional licence.......and i work in that neck of the woods!!


 
by offering a quotation which is "way out of range" of the norm, because if gender, would fall against being tantamout to refusal, so one would have ground to persue action against the Equal Status Act.


----------

